# 30 Must Have Wedding Photos



## Restomage (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys! For those photographers who are aspiring to be a wedding photographer, whether it's as a  professional or a casual thing, check out this blog post I made which  highlights 30 photos that I would recommend every photographer try to  capture at a wedding. Obviously every photographer has their own style  but I've found that if I try to capture most of these at a wedding i'll  be pretty successful and make a happy client. Thanks for checking it  out!

30 Must Have Wedding Photos - Colorado Wedding Photographer | Colorado Engagement Photographer | Fort Collins Wedding Photography | Sean Lara Photography


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2012)

YES--the wedding party clustered around the helicopter shot!!! Dang it! When I got married the dude missed that shot!!!

In all seriousness, your link above is *well worth clicking on*....   What a wonderful promotional page for your skills! Seriously...I think you did a great job on that web page. Loads fast, the pictures look good, lots of variety, great color, good emotion, consistently good technical quality...dude...*nice work, nice web page!!!* Super nice promotional work for you and your skill set!


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2012)

It's one of the POTUS helo's too. Also known as Air Force One when POTUS was on board.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## rlemert (Nov 15, 2012)

KmH said:


> It's one of the POTUS helo's too. Also known as Air Force One when POTUS was on board.



  Actually, I believe the helicopters are provided by the Marine Corp, and thus it's known as Marine One when the President is on board.

  The planes are provided by the Air Force and get the Air Force One moniker.

  [You're right, though, that the President actually has to be one board - otherwise the craft just gets its regular designation.]


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 15, 2012)

You moved to Colorado?  While your article will really boost up your SEO, I dont know if I want that ON my website.  The last thing I want is a bride complaining about why I didnt take a certain shot on that list I made.


----------



## Restomage (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! For those curious about the helicopter shot, It is a must to have a helicopter shot at every single wedding! haha jk. This is actually Richard Nixon's helicopter at the Nixon Library in Yorba Linda, CA. 

In response to Robin, yes I am in the process of moving to the Fort Collins area. I definitely see your concern with a bride potentially complaining that one of these shots wasn't included in her package, and I actually thought about that before making the post. However I felt comfortable enough posting this because I'm confident that unless there is something beyond my control preventing me from getting one of those shots, I make sure that with every wedding/client I provide them with every one of those shots at every wedding and so far (knock on wood!) I have been successful at doing so.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2012)

... because there just can't be enough cliche in wedding photography.



Restomage said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone! For those curious about the helicopter shot, It is a must to have a helicopter shot at every single wedding! haha jk. This is actually Richard Nixon's helicopter at the Nixon Library in Yorba Linda, CA.



They actually had their wedding reception at the Nixon Library? Man, That's some serious GOP dedication!


----------



## Designer (Nov 15, 2012)

KmH said:


> It's one of the POTUS helo's too. Also known as Air Force One when POTUS was on board.



It is actually MARINE ONE.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 15, 2012)

Good list, I watched Sals wedding photography bootcamp and he said "take photos of everything the bride and groom spent money on" good thing to remember.

I really like that shot of the shoes you did, do you carry a mobile backdrop with you? how was that done?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2012)

In the photography business there's an old,old saying, "If you want to _sell_ big, you need to _show big_," meaning you need to SHOW clients canvas-mount and canvas-wrap prints during their sales conferences and in the studio...   

...maybe there needs to be a new phrase: "If you wanna' sell HELICOPTER wedding shots, you need to *SHOW helicopter wedding shots*!!"


----------



## joshhuntnm (Nov 15, 2012)

love the helicopter!


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice compilation of very good work. Nothing mind-blowing in the article but definitely a good starting point for anyone looking into wedding photography or preparing to tackle their first wedding. I liked the example shots, well done.


----------



## Rosy (Nov 17, 2012)

Restomage said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. For those of you who are interested in wedding photography or are already a wedding photography professional, check out this post I made. These are photos that (in my opinion) every photographer should capture at a wedding. If you like it let me know what you think, feel free to comment here or on my page. Thanks all!
> 
> 30 Must Have Wedding Photos - Colorado Wedding Photographer | Colorado Engagement Photographer | Fort Collins Wedding Photography | Sean Lara Photography
> 
> http://seanlara.com/30-must-have-wedding-photos



Wow


----------



## tirediron (Nov 17, 2012)

Designer said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > It's one of the POTUS helo's too. Also known as Air Force One when POTUS was on board.
> ...


Geezzzzzz... even I knew that!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 17, 2012)

Restomage said:


> In response to Robin, yes I am in the process of moving to the Fort Collins area.



Cool, welcome to Colorado.  Maybe we will cross paths one day.


----------



## ColorExperts (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking so gorgeous and beautiful image. Very nicely indeed.


----------



## Postman158 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the post. Some great information there!


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 22, 2012)

Not digging the lens distortion, the people on the ends are completely distorted, I like the picture but why even have those people there on the ends if they are going to come out distorted?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 22, 2012)

^^ :roll:


----------



## kokonut (Dec 12, 2012)

I like them a lot...the shots, the colors. Nice!
About the helicopter...do you also provide the helicopter with your service?
Just kidding. You help me a lot because I am looking for a wedding photographer for next summer. You give me some good ideas 
Thanks


----------



## joshua_ (Dec 12, 2012)

I really enjoyed those photos and the information you gave. 

I don't think I'll be doing any wedding photography, but some of those shots are still great for a guy like me to learn from.


----------



## salinabiber (Dec 12, 2012)

Really nice photographs. I like the Wedding photograph a lot. A photographer must have to take care of all the aspects of wedding. My brother is also a wedding photographer in Glasgow named Andy Watson Photograph. I have learned so many things from him. Visit this place to view various good wedding photographs.


----------



## davisphotos (Dec 18, 2012)

Not a bad list, I definitely prefer it to the 50+ must have shots the Knot has. To be honest, I don't get all of those shots at every wedding. Sometimes there isn't enough time to get the dress shot, and the ring shot I find a bit cliched.


----------



## ash12783 (Dec 28, 2012)

Great article and awesome shots! I can only hope to be as skilled as you in a few years!  The only thing I can critique is that you spelled the word "aisle" wrong - as isle - no biggie- I'm just a weirdo that stuff like that jumps out at lol  :mrgreen: Thanks again for all the info!


----------

